# A3 mods!!



## joselovr6 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey, whats up guys. Ive had my A3 for a month and a half now and i have just installed the first little mods, work done by(me, myself, and i). I have been reading the different posts about A3 lowered on H&R springs, but i have only seen pictures of A3s on the sport springs. The car sits very nice on the sports, but i wanted to go a little lower(even if its only 0.30 inches lower) so i thought what the heck ill try the super sports and post a couple of pics for you guys to feed on. I also installed the S3 rear sway bar just to tighten the rear end just a bit more. Tomorrow ill get my ECS wheel spacers, decided to go 10mm in the front and 15mm in the back(according to the in house mad scientist calculations) ill post some pics about the fitment tomorrow. Im planning on doing some more stuff to it in the near future. Enjoy, comment and give feedback! By the way ,yes the car rides great, no it is not bumpy and no squeaks, rattles, moans, groans!!!









before 










after









before









after










before










after










front wheel after close up










rear wheel after close up

hopefully if you were wondering how the H&R super sport springs fit these pics help out.


These are pics with the spacers installed, 10mm in the front and 15mm in the rear. I also aligned it and corrected the camber in the back.


----------



## smoakie976 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn bro, looking sexy! I cannot wait to see some more mods! Great job!


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks so much better without the massive wheel gaps! Much more aggressive and planted. 

I'm also considering dropping my A3 in the future, even though I already have the Sline suspension (15mm lower). Just not sure if I could live with a car that has to go slow over speed bumps and acute angles on steep driveways again.


----------



## joselovr6 (Mar 19, 2012)

3Peat said:


> Looks so much better without the massive wheel gaps! Much more aggressive and planted.
> 
> I'm also considering dropping my A3 in the future, even though I already have the Sline suspension (15mm lower). Just not sure if I could live with a car that has to go slow over speed bumps and acute angles on steep driveways again.


Thanks man! It's a good firm ride, I love how it feels now, it has more than enough ground clearance, I haven't had to do any crazy maneuvers on my normal commute.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Springs look great! I noticed you said you went with an S3 RSB. If at all possible, can you provide the part #'s for your stock bar (removed) and the one you installed?

I pulled the part# on my A3 (premium trim w/ sport suspension) and when I compared it to the bars offered on ECS, my part # nmatched the S3 bars. Post #19 in my thread goes into the detail a bit more. Idk if I got lucky, or if the S3 bar is a different number than what I have (and ECS provides) 

Post #19


----------



## joselovr6 (Mar 19, 2012)

smoakie976 said:


> Damn bro, looking sexy! I cannot wait to see some more mods! Great job!


Thanks bro!


----------



## joselovr6 (Mar 19, 2012)

DBVeeDB said:


> Springs look great! I noticed you said you went with an S3 RSB. If at all possible, can you provide the part #'s for your stock bar (removed) and the one you installed?
> 
> I pulled the part# on my A3 (premium trim w/ sport suspension) and when I compared it to the bars offered on ECS, my part # nmatched the S3 bars. Post #19 in my thread goes into the detail a bit more. Idk if I got lucky, or if the S3 bar is a different number than what I have (and ECS provides)
> 
> Post #19


Ok, 
S3 RSB 5Q0 511 305 BE 21 mm
A3 s Line ------------BD 20mm
A3 base--------------BC 19mm

My car has the base suspension, cool that yours came with the S3 RSB already installed!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Cool. So your car had the 19 and you went to the 21? And your final bar was the BE correct?

I assumed my car being a sport suspension would have the 20mm, so I was pleasantly surprised when I saw the part #


----------



## joselovr6 (Mar 19, 2012)

DBVeeDB said:


> Cool. So your car had the 19 and you went to the 21? And your final bar was the BE correct?
> 
> I assumed my car being a sport suspension would have the 20mm, so I was pleasantly surprised when I saw the part #


Thats right! I wish i would've put the bar on, before i put the springs on to see how much of a difference it would make, but i forgot and kept on going lol! I'm posting some pics of the car with the spacers on next, I just got them in today.


----------



## joselovr6 (Mar 19, 2012)

itr_1211 said:


> Looks good, not slammed but just the right gap all around :thumbup:


Thanks man!


----------

